# Wheel spacers??



## Kawasaki Kid (Oct 18, 2009)

My buddy has a 99 grizz 600 and was wondering if wheel spacers were a good or bad idea for the mud, its basically stock for now but has snorks and has 25in mud lite at's on it. thanks for the replys guys


----------



## Bauman (Aug 20, 2010)

Well I don't really see it being a bad idea. And if he ever wants to get big tires they will already be spaced.


----------

